# My rescued Parson Jack Russell



## scruffythedog (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys, 
We got our Parson Jack Russell from the local shelter. He was 18 months at the time. As soon as we saw him jumping up at us in the kennels, we knew he was the one we were taking home. 

As far as his story goes, not a lot is known. We only know he was abandoned. Anyway, we hope to give him the best life possible and spoil him rotten. 

If you want, you can see a video of him here playing fetch lol. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Wg3dZsCUE


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

He is lovely!


----------



## scruffythedog (Mar 21, 2016)

fourdogs said:


> He is lovely!


Thanks four dogs. He is my first dog, and I really didn't realize what i was missing out on.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

He's adorable. And really focused on you, too.


----------

